# Wer kennt sich aus mit MySQL?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir mal Rdiff-backup-web installieren, leider aber bleibe ich an folgendem Punkt hängen:

 *Quote:*   

> [...] 
> 
> 3.	Set up the database
> 
> 	First, you need to create the database itself, so log in to mysql as root and issue the command:
> ...

 

Wenn ich o.g. eingebe, erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
vdr02 rdiff-backup-web # mysql -u backup_user -p rdiff-backup-web < ./backup.sql

Enter password:

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'backup_user'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

vdr02 rdiff-backup-web #
```

Nun habe ich mal versucht nach dem Fehler zu googeln, leider jedoch ohne Erfolg.  :Sad: 

Alles was ich darüber gefunden habe sich Anleitungen um das Root-Passwort zu ändern, bzw. zurück zu setzen.

Das habe ich dann mehrfach versucht, leider jedoch bekomme ich immer wieder den obigen Fehler.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da ich nun von MySQL leider wenig, bzw. gar keine Ahnung habe, währe es echt toll, wenn mir Jemand da weiterhelfen könnte.

----------

## gimpel

Du musst den user vermutlich erst anlegen in mysql.

Die Befehle dazu stehen ja da.

Wenn du den genau so eingegeben hast, ist das Passwort jetzt password

----------

## 3PO

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Du musst den user vermutlich erst anlegen in mysql.
> 
> Die Befehle dazu stehen ja da.
> 
> Wenn du den genau so eingegeben hast, ist das Passwort jetzt password

 

Ich habe die Befehle genau so eigegeben, wie oben beschrieben, die Datenbank existiert ja offenbar.

 *Quote:*   

> vdr02 rdiff-backup-web # mysql -u root -p
> 
> Enter password:
> 
> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
> ...

 

Aber auch wenn ich als Passwort "password" eingebe, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
vdr02 rdiff-backup-web # mysql -u backup_user -p rdiff-backup-web < ./backup.sql

Enter password:

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'backup_user'@'%' to database 'rdiff-backup-web'

vdr02 rdiff-backup-web #
```

----------

## b3cks

Wenn du als Passwort password gesetzt hast, im Befehl aber rdiff-backup-web als Passwort übergibst (-p Parameter), kann das auch nicht klappen.

----------

## 3PO

Hmm...,

offensichtlich stehe ich da wohl auf dem Schlauch.   :Sad: 

Aber mal anders gefragt:

Wie lösche ich den die 'rdiffbackupweb' aus der Datenbank und wie müssen den die Befehle nacheinander eingegeben werden, um alles nochmal von vorne zu machen?

----------

## Evildad

Um die Datenbank zu löschen:

```

mysql -u root -p

Enter password:

Welcome to the MySQL monitor. Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 6

Server version: 5.0.70-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.70-r1

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> DROP DATABASE rdiffbackupweb;
```

Evtl. hast du ja die Möglichkeit phpMyAdmin zu installieren das würde es für dich sicherlich vereinfachen.

----------

## 3PO

drop rdiffbackupweb; hat nicht funktioniert,

```
mysql> drop rdiffbackupweb;

ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'rdiffbackupweb' at line 1
```

aber so geht es: DROP DATABASE rdiffbackupweb;  :Smile: 

```
mysql> DROP DATABASE rdiffbackupweb;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.23 sec)
```

Ich werde jetzt nochmal von vor anfangen.

Vlt. kann mir ja Jemand diese 3 Schritte mal Step-by-Step für Dummies erklären.   :Laughing: 

```
 --> create database rdiffbackupweb; 

 --> grant all on rdiffbackupweb.* to backup_user identified by "password"; 

 --> mysql -u backup_user -p rdiff-backup-web < ./backup.sql 
```

Vorallem diesen Punkt: --> ..identified by "password"; 

 *Quote:*   

> Evtl. hast du ja die Möglichkeit phpMyAdmin zu installieren das würde es für dich sicherlich vereinfachen.

 

Habe ich auch schon installiert, aber leider finde ich auch dafür kein HowTo, wie man das richtig installiert/konfiguriert.  :Sad: 

----------

## Evildad

 *3PO wrote:*   

> drop rdiffbackupweb; hat nicht funktioniert,
> 
> ```
> mysql> drop rdiffbackupweb;
> 
> ...

 

Sorry ich hab zu schnell auf Submit geklickt hatte es aber zwischenzeitlich verbessert  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vlt. kann mir ja Jemand diese 3 Schritte mal Step-by-Step für Dummies erklären.  

 

```
 --> create database rdiffbackupweb; 
```

Der Befehl legt die Datenbank mit dem Namen rdiffbackupweb an.

```
--> grant all on rdiffbackupweb.* to backup_user identified by "password"; 
```

Mit dem Befehl gibst Du dem User backup_user alle Rechte auf die Datenbank rdiffbackupweb.

Das identified by heisst einfach nur, dass es der User mit dem Passwort (password) ist.

```
--> mysql -u backup_user -p rdiff-backup-web < ./backup.sql 
```

Hiermit importierst Du den Dump backup.sql in deine angelegte Datenbank.

Aber das Passwort sollte dasselbe sein wie oben 

 *Quote:*   

> Evtl. hast du ja die Möglichkeit phpMyAdmin zu installieren das würde es für dich sicherlich vereinfachen.
> 
> Habe ich auch schon installiert, aber leider finde ich auch dafür kein HowTo, wie man das richtig installiert/konfiguriert. 

 

Eigentlich sollte da beim emergen doch ne eWarn Meldung kommen die die nötigsten Schritte erklärt. 

Viel konfigurieren musst Du eigentlich nicht.

Dein eigentliches Problem ist aber der Befehl: 

```
mysql -u backup_user -p rdiff-backup-web < ./backup.sql
```

Bei Dir sollte der funktionieren:

```
mysql -u backup_user -p rdiffbackupweb < ./backup.sql
```

Du versuchst in eine nicht vorhandene Datenbank zu importieren...

----------

## 3PO

1000 Dank für wirklich ausfühliche Erklärung.   :Wink: 

Jetzt funktioniert das.   :Laughing: 

Aber so ist das nunmal, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und ein nur blind mit copy/paste drauflos installiert.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte da beim emergen doch ne eWarn Meldung kommen die die nötigsten Schritte erklärt. 
> 
> Viel konfigurieren musst Du eigentlich nicht. 

 

Das Problem ist ja auch nicht die Installation von phpMyAdmin, sondern das Setup.

Und genau hier fangen meine Probleme an: --> KLICK

----------

## Evildad

Ok vergiss die Konfiguration über die Weboberfläche.

Es sollte eine config.inc.php.sample geben.

Die kopierst Du nach config.inc.php und dann noch den auth_type auf http stellen und schon sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## 3PO

Zu früh gefreut.   :Sad: 

Wenn ich mich über das Webinterface einloggen will, komm nur:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user '[mysql username]'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/rdiff-backup-web/functions/generic.php on line 700
> 
> Invalid server or user Access denied for user '[mysql username]'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

 

----------

## Evildad

Dumme Frage aber Du hast Die config.php von rdiff-backup-web schon angepasst?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $config_db      = "rdiff";
> 
> $config_dbhost  = "localhost";
> ...

 

----------

## 3PO

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Dumme Frage aber Du hast Die config.php von rdiff-backup-web schon angepasst?..

 

Dumme Antwort: Äääähm.., nein.   :Embarassed: 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das bei der Beispielkonfiguration so aussehen sollte?

```
$config_db      = "rdiffbackupweb";

$config_dbhost  = "localhost";

$config_dbuser  = "[mysql backup_user]";

$config_dbpass  = "[mysql password]";
```

----------

## Evildad

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $config_db      = "rdiffbackupweb";
> 
> ...

 

Ist glaub ich besser   :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

1000 Thx,

jetzt funktioniert es.   :Very Happy: 

Jetz kommt ein freundliches:

 *Quote:*   

> Login Successful
> 
> Click here to continue.

 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Kann man den Usernamen "backup_user" nachträglich noch ändern, oder einen weiteren hinzufügen, - und falls ja, wie?

----------

## Evildad

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Kann man den Usernamen "backup_user" nachträglich noch ändern, oder einen weiteren hinzufügen, - und falls ja, wie?

 

Willst Du einfach einen anderen User oder zusätzlich einen haben?

----------

## 3PO

Am liebsten wurde ich den Usernamen ändern, und falls das nicht geht, eben einfach einen weiteren hinzufügen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Kleiner Buchtipp:

MySQL mit PHP von Gregor Kuhlmann und Friedrich Müllmerstadt - Trotz des Titels wird PHP nur am Rande behandelt. Das Buch ist nicht gerade dick, glänzt aber mit viel "Konsolen-Wissen". Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, der (einigermaßen) viel mit MySQL macht. Hier habe ich eine alte Auflage von 2003, und es ist immernoch mein Hauptnachschlagewerk.

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Dir sollte der funktionieren:
> 
> ```
> 
> mysql -u backup_user -p rdiffbackupweb < ./backup.sql
> ...

 

wenn du so einen Befehl eingibst kann man das Passwort direkt ohne Leerzeichen an die Option -p anhängen.

```

mysql -u backup_user -pPasswort .......

```

----------

## 3PO

[quote="artbody"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] wenn du so einen Befehl eingibst kann man das Passwort direkt ohne Leerzeichen an die Option -p anhängen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jetzt weiss ich auch, weshalb das bei mit nie funktioniert hat.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Der Tip: "-p ohne Leerzeichen" ist Gold wert.

1000 Thx.

----------

